# Bristol/Bath Recommendation Needed - Damaged Alloy



## suTTon (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone recommend someone in or close to Bristol or Bath who will refurbish an alloy wheel?

I've hit something HARD in our A3, blowing my tyre but worse taking a chunk out of the wheel rim. Tyre replaced today but am concerned about px'ing the car and the dealer trying to drop the price for the damaged wheel.....


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

any pics of the chunk?

if it was really bad, i would assume the tyre place wouldn't fit a new tyre.

wheelstyles near yate, but think he's really busy.

PM teetees, as there's some guy near kingswood who just fixed his.


----------



## suTTon (Jun 6, 2008)

p1tse said:


> any pics of the chunk?
> 
> if it was really bad, i would assume the tyre place wouldn't fit a new tyre.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll try and get a pic of the wheel tomorrow. It looks bad but they have fitted a new tyre which seems ok.

I'll try your suggestions.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

teetees, might see this thread. so hope it might be able to post something.

but avoid chipsaway in filton.

friend had all 4 wheels redone. they did it on the car. only sanded down the edges and didn't fill the "chunk" out and sprayed ontop and with it on the car, had major streak marks. think he paid like Â£50-60+vat per wheel which is a rip off for a bad job


----------



## suTTon (Jun 6, 2008)

p1tse said:


> teetees, might see this thread. so hope it might be able to post something.
> 
> but avoid chipsaway in filton.
> 
> friend had all 4 wheels redone. they did it on the car. only sanded down the edges and didn't fill the "chunk" out and sprayed ontop and with it on the car, had major streak marks. think he paid like Â£50-60+vat per wheel which is a rip off for a bad job


Thanks for that advice! They were the only ones I could think of and are regularly in Tesco car park. Will avoid!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

suTTon said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > teetees, might see this thread. so hope it might be able to post something.
> ...


suTTon.....just dropped you a PM mate :wink:


----------

